# factory alarm help



## thispecialk (Dec 22, 2008)

hi everyone i just bought my 05 gto yesterday and i was wondering how do u turn on the factory alarm how can i get it to chirp. i think my car has an alarm cause when i lock it the anti thief light on the dash is on. i tried searching the forums already but couldnt find any results. i would look for in the manual but my car didnt come with one please help i dont know if i need to buy an alarm system.


----------



## Kraemer (Aug 5, 2008)

Hold down Mode on your dash when you turn your key, you'll be given dozens of choices from turning on extra menus such as "stopwatch", and extra trip computers, to alarm chirp options and 1 or both doors unlocking per click of the remote, and much much more!

Discovered the menu while waiting in my car in a parking lot a couple weeks ago!


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Don't mean to be a smart as* or anything like that, but did you get a manual? The GTO has many unique features that are covered in detail within the manual. You should have also received a CD that covers many topics...


----------



## Kraemer (Aug 5, 2008)

I got a manual, but people don't really read those things do they? I found the pedal that makes the engine loud without any help from a book, figured that was all I needed!

As for the CD, I bought my goat used, this is the first I've heard of it.
Is it worth trying to get/borrow/burn a copy?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Kraemer said:


> I got a manual, but people don't really read those things do they? I found the pedal that makes the engine loud without any help from a book, figured that was all I needed!
> 
> As for the CD, I bought my goat used, this is the first I've heard of it.
> Is it worth trying to get/borrow/burn a copy?


Nope - the CD is just a supplement to the manual, not critical. All Info. you need is contained in the manaul, or found here...:cheers


----------



## thispecialk (Dec 22, 2008)

i didnt get a manual with the car sorry i thought i mentioned that. i tried the hold menu part i didnt find a alarm chirp wat should it say on the menu for the alarm option.


----------



## thispecialk (Dec 22, 2008)

yea i dont see alarm chirp does that mean i dont have an alarm for 05 gto i thought those are standard. if i dont have alarm why does the anti thief light come on when i lock the door


----------



## byoficr (Nov 3, 2008)

bought my gto used too my alarm dosent chirp either but best way to check it is to lock the car with the remote and use the key to open it when you do the alarm should sound when the door opens hope this helps


----------



## thispecialk (Dec 22, 2008)

i just tried that acouple minutes ago i do have an alarm but it just doesnt chirp when i lock the car, i read only time it chirps is if i try to set the alarm and there is a door open or trunk not fully close it will chirp to warn u and i read the manual (i found it in the car) that whole menu option it dont list any alarm chirp menu or anything to do with the alarm. i guess not all gto 05 are made the same or something i cant get it to chirp


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Kraemer said:


> I got a manual, but people don't really read those things do they? I found the pedal that makes the engine loud without any help from a book, figured that was all I needed!


A _real_ man doesn't need no sticking owners manual!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You can obtain an on-line owners manual by going to GM Owner Center | Dashboard, Community, GM Services - Sign Up

Follow the directions. Once you join you will see a link that says Owners Manual in the Dashboard section under the picture of a car. Click it you will get a dialog box that will contain a pdf file. Download it then save it as a folder on your computer. You will then have your manual in a folder you can view at anytime.

The GM link used to be really good when GM ran it. Yahoo took it over and I lost 4 years of logs. When GM had it every time my dealer serviced my cars they logged on and listed the work they did. Yahoo took it over and it doesn't happen any longer. I keep all my logs in a spread sheet, as I do not trust Yahoo to do this, all my previous efforts were lost and cannot be recovered despite 6 months of trying to get them to transfer the info.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Rukee said:


> A _real_ man doesn't need no sticking owners manual!!


The only time I ever look at a manual is when all else fails.


----------



## byoficr (Nov 3, 2008)

glad you got it all worked out you dont and alarm chirp just the locks alone are so loud that everybody in the parkin lot can here you lock it lol


----------

